# demarrage a partir d'un hd externe firewire



## fanamac (26 Août 2000)

tu devrais rester appuyer sur la touche alt/option au demarrage. et normalement il te propose de choisir parmis tous les disques bootables.


----------



## dodo (26 Août 2000)

Quelqu'un sait-il comment démarrer un G4 ou imac dv sur un disque externe 20 Go lacie firewire?
le systéme est installé correctement  (celui du disque interne), le disque monte bien en démarrant  à partir de l' HD interne, mais en tentant e régler le démarrage sur le HD FW dans le tdb démarrage, l'icone est en grisé.
Apple parle dans la "til "que c'est possible
J'ai vaguement entendu parler qu'il existait une touche pour selectionner (lors de l'allumage du mac) le port sur lequel démarrer (usb firewire,cd,hd interne,etc)
Quelqu'un peut -il me dire si cela est vrai ;et quel est cette touche ou combinaison?
merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Bernard53 (27 Août 2000)

Il y a un article à ce propos sur le dernier Univers MacWorld n° 106 de septembre 2000 en page 64. Il précise qu'il faut disposer de MacOS 9.0.4 et que le disque doit être « boot FireWire ».

Salutations.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2000)

Et il ne faut pas faire une mise à jour du Firmware? Le tableau de bord "MàJ de logiciels" sous OS 9 parle d'une MàJ pour booter sur DD FireWire.


----------



## dodo (1 Septembre 2000)

merci les amis, gràce à l'astuce de la touche  alt/option au démarrage ,j'ai pu sélectionner le hd fire wire et ainsi booter dessus. Par contre la sélection par le tableau de bord démarrage n'est pas efficace.
salutations.


----------

